# TivoHD Model TCD652160 w/ Lifetime $150



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

Made in December 2009. Fully functional when I disconnected it about a year ago. With remote but no other accessories/cables. (If you need any of the original accessories/cables, I'll see what I have to throw in.)

I'll pay shipping in original box.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

WestTx said:


> Made in December 2009. Fully functional when I disconnected it about a year ago. With remote but no other accessories/cables. (If you need any of the original accessories/cables, I'll see what I have to throw in.)
> 
> I'll pay shipping in original box.


What model is that dead lifetimed S2?


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

The S2 was a 540-0001-7056-9FC2 but it's was disposed of back in March and I had just failed to update my sig line.

Thanks


----------

